# Radio Poppers vs Pocket wizards?



## Brian L (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok I don't want to start a long thread on pros and cons of the units just to let everyone know. I don't want that thread. lol!!

I want to know what is gonna be good for what I want to do. Here we go. 

Right now I own a 580ex II flash. 

I want to be able to use it off camera with a soft box.

Now I here with radio poppers you need to flashes to make there system work since the transmitter does not connect to the hot shoe. is this true?

I hate that radio poppers don't give good enough example to how the stuff works. 

I know since I will be using a softbox with my 580ex II I won't need ttl or won't be able to use it anyway. I also want to be able to expand out later and be able to control another 580ex II when time comes and I got some extra money. Also if I go with either the pocket wizards or radio poppers which models support High sync flash? 

I was also looking into the new jrx system from radio popper but it doesn't say anywhere that it can do high sync speed flash. I also emailed them and they came back with a answer that was totally different then what I asked. Im a little wired and little tired. Can someone that is famillar with either one of the systems help me out?

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## inTempus (Oct 23, 2009)

Keep in mind that the Radio Poppers are light based whereas the Pocket Wizards are wired to the camera and communicate with the camera directly (not based on IR/light signals).

To use the Radio Popper you have to mount a flash to your camera and mount the transmitter to the flash, or you have to mount a STE2 (Canon transmitter) and mount the transmitter to that.

The link above has 8 total videos in the series.   I would watch them all.  Personally, I would go with the Radio Poppers.  I'm currently using CyberSyncs but I think I'm going to switch to Poppers this winter because they have a key feature I really want - high speed sync with my Alien Bee lights.


----------



## Brian L (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey tempus thanks man for posting this video. I too watched all the series and you and I have a common. the high speed sync. and not just for strobes by my 580ex II. Right now as an amateur photography using just one 580exII I want to get that off camera. I don't have the money to buy another 580ex II or the ste either. I wish radio popper would make there system so I can use a single flash and not have to have extra flashes to make it work. I know that is great for pro guy or someone that has to flashes but kinda leaves me out haha. Is there anything you would recommend that supports high speed sync and can work with a single flash? Help me out here bud!!  lol


----------



## Kegger (Oct 24, 2009)

The radio popper JrX system works a lot like pocket wizards. 

The transmitter sits in the hot shoe on top of your camera, and the receiver is connected through a hot shoe sync cable to the flash. No more velcro mounting to a flash on camera. Wireless TTL metering, gotta love it.

And they are a lot cheaper. That's what I plan on picking up here shortly for triggers for my strobes.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Oct 24, 2009)

inTempus said:


> I'm currently using CyberSyncs but I think I'm going to switch to Poppers this winter because they have a key feature I really want - high speed sync with my Alien Bee lights.



I'd hate to hijack the thread here but I'm wondering if the Cyber Commander will have this capability?  IF it ever becomes REALLY available


----------



## Brian L (Oct 24, 2009)

Kegger said:


> The radio popper JrX system works a lot like pocket wizards.
> 
> The transmitter sits in the hot shoe on top of your camera, and the receiver is connected through a hot shoe sync cable to the flash. No more velcro mounting to a flash on camera. Wireless TTL metering, gotta love it.
> 
> And they are a lot cheaper. That's what I plan on picking up here shortly for triggers for my strobes.



Sorry kegger I just got done reading on the radio popper website bout the jrx basic and studio systems and neither support ettl wireless nor do they support high sync speed. The jrx basic only triggers manually any flash. The jrx studio will let you control the alien bees and one other brand. I forgot what it said. They are adding a prob to jrx studio system that will allow for power controls of your old strobes from back in the day but still won't support ettl or high speed sync. Here are the links. You might want to read up a bit. 

http://www.radiopopper.com/docs/radiopopper_x_compatibility_guide.pdf

radiopopper - product item

Why can't they just make a transmitter and receiver that does high speed sync ettl and can control a single off camera flash for people like me they can't afford another flash to use as a master. ahhhhh. I'm still waiting for a replay from you tempus on what I should do. Thanks guys and hope those links help you out kegger.


----------



## Brian L (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh and get out of here fiveoboy for hijacking my thread. Start you own thread bout those other syncy things. 


:lmao:NO JK!!!! I can't answer you question though. I am learning. LOL:lmao:


----------



## inTempus (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going with the popper PX system.  It supports ETTL which is all I really care about for my flash heads.  I want to move away from using my Bee's all the time on location and be a little more portable still - when I'm wanting to go super light.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 2, 2009)

Quick side question, does the 580exII have a white light slave mode, where it will trigger from any flash that goes off?


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 2, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Quick side question, does the 580exII have a white light slave mode, where it will trigger from any flash that goes off?


 
no


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 2, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > Quick side question, does the 580exII have a white light slave mode, where it will trigger from any flash that goes off?
> ...



Weak.  Thanks.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 3, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > GeneralBenson said:
> ...


 
You can get optical slaves that plug into the PC port for about $10 each.

Canon's TTL flashes that acts as slaves obviously have the ability to fire via an optical slave, it's just not an option that they included with the flash. Well, not one that the user can access to use as a generic optical slave. Optical slaves generally suck under two conditions though; shooting with other photographers using flash setups and shooting in direct sunlight or around very bright light sources.


----------

